# When to change Battery: Poll



## gasman (Sep 16, 2007)

My wifes battery failed last night at an inconvenient time. (Found a boost without too much trouble luckily)

How many will rountinely change out their batteries versus just letting them die and then change?


----------



## clearance (Sep 16, 2007)

I keep the terminals clean and spray them with fliud film. After a while, say if you have left the headlights on a few times, or after a couple of years, it will hesitate before cranking the engine over. Thats when I change them out. Also, I really like the top post/side post batteries, they are way easier to boost with.


----------



## Ekka (Sep 16, 2007)

Funny that. Recently I have had batteries die in the middle of the day no warning, very odd.

The latest I was at the tip, switched off, emptied the load, jumped in and nothing. Checked all terminals etc and dead. 

In the old days you'd get some warning but these days the internal wiring etc craps itself an no circuit.

But you just Holler for a Marshall, had a new battery fitted in 1/2 hour.


----------



## mysawmyrules (Sep 16, 2007)

Too many batteries in too many units we try to keep up with P M and replace when they fail.


----------



## newguy18 (Sep 22, 2007)

I change mine when the battery starts acting up for example won't hold a charge [why i carry jumpers behind the seat of my truck] or when normal routine maintnance doesn't correct the problems of not keeping a charge.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 23, 2007)

I wait to change until the motor cranks a little slower when cold. There's a definite slower audible crank on a cold start with a battery nearing the end of its life. Of course, you have to be in tune with your vehicle to notice this. Most people aren't.


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 23, 2007)

My battery crapped out last year with no warning, truck started fine in the AM and then tried to start it later on in the day and just a few clicks of juice left in it. Jumped it but it would not hold a charge. Took it to be tested and the battery was just wore out. Hard to tell it was getting weak, truck started right up the day it failed. With all the electronics in todays vehicles the battery takes a beating every day. Would have been nice to have some warning, but that is not always possible.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 23, 2007)

There are a couple rules of thumb for testing crank potential. The farmer method, my stand-by, is to disable the ignition and crank the engine, the battery should maintain 9.6V while cranking,,,,,,for 15 seconds. 

The other method is to use a fixed carbon-pile to put the battery under the load, same test standard, 9.6V and it's a keeper. 

The first place to start testing a battery is by checking the alternator, a simple 14.4 V , is your target for maintaining batteries, drop a loop off the stator's windings and you wont see that, anything less in normal circumstances is not going to put the battery to bed properly. 

As far as replacements, my $0.02 is with Optima gell-cells , as it seems that there can be problems with just about any battery, the gell-cells will hold up a lot better and seem more reliable.

Edit: did not include the time , it should maintain 9.6V for 15 seconds.


----------



## Steve128 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Depends on the Vehicle*

On most automobiles, you can wait for five or so years and replace. 

But on motorcycles, snowmobiles, ATVs, jet skis, etc, battery replacement is essential on a routine basis. In general, they have charging systems which are suseptiable to further system damage when the battery gets weak. 

Battery tenders, others, etc. sure have made these vehicles much more reliable when used.


----------



## gasman (Sep 23, 2007)

ShoerFast said:


> There are a couple rules of thumb for testing crank potential. The farmer method, my stand-by, is to disable the ignition and crank the engine, the battery should maintain 9.6V while cranking.
> 
> The other method is to use a fixed carbon-pile to put the battery under the load, same test standard, 9.6V and it's a keeper.
> 
> ...




Good info. As are all the others but I picked this one to quote.

Now I know how to test!!! It does seem that batteries seem to die all at once however. (just my perception maybe) 

Will compare prices on gell-cell vs. conventional. Hot weather around here is hard on batteries, but mild winters are easy on starting. What to do? maybe I'll buy chemicals and make my own. LOL. Just kidding. I'd be better off making beer.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 23, 2007)

gasman said:


> Good info. As are all the others but I picked this one to quote.
> 
> Now I know how to test!!! It does seem that batteries seem to die all at once however. (just my perception maybe)
> 
> Will compare prices on gell-cell vs. conventional. Hot weather around here is hard on batteries, but mild winters are easy on starting. What to do? maybe I'll buy chemicals and make my own. LOL. Just kidding. I'd be better off making beer.




I should have mentioned,,,,,, 15 seconds is the cranking test,,,, 9.6V for 15 seconds. 

Gell-Cells are a lot more costely, but I think worth the extra.


----------

